# interview process of German companies



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I am from Bangalore, 7yrs exp in automotive Embedded.
Next week i have telephonic interview from Germane.
if you have any experience how it will be and what and all i have to prepare (out off resume ), can you please she it will be great helpful for me.


thanks a lot


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

There is no "German interview standard" - any employer (and even hiring manager) has its own style and focus.
But as a general rule, you need to do a lot of research and know basically all details of the employer's business and products to show you are good in the field. You will also be judged as much based on the questions you ask them (about the job, the hierarchy, the company, its business environment, etc.) as on what you say and know.
Another rule of thumb is to never say anything negative, neither about yourself nor about the company - but also don't overly praise (Germany usually don't like that).


----------



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the information


----------

